# dear isaiah....



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

hi its me, a knicks fan. i want to first say that you were an excellent player and i thought that you should have been on the 92 olympic team. that said, you're probably the crappiest GM in world history. why in the world did you trade a decent young center like nazr, one of the few players on the whole roster that didnt underachieve this year. im convinced you are trying to collect expensive undersized power forwards as if they were fabrige eggs. 

cursing your existance,

who.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm actually surprised he didn't go after Baron Davis and make him play alongside Marbury and Crawford. Sounds like something he would do.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You're a Knick fan, yet you never post in the Knicks forum? Why?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah I'm not quite sure what Isiah was going for on that one. Nazr was playing great, and is a young, athletic, shotblocking, decent rebounder, with a decent offensive game. He trades him for... Malik Rose? Not the smartest move in the world. I think Isiah had been getting the slide on some trades because he was going for the "win now" even if it meant taking on big contracts, this one just befuddles me.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> You're a Knick fan, yet you never post in the Knicks forum? Why?


whats to post? "omg they suck" "wow we're terrible" "anyone down for a hit on allan houston"


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Whodinee said:


> hi its me, a knicks fan. i want to first say that you were an excellent player and i thought that you should have been on the 92 olympic team. that said, you're probably the crappiest GM in world history. why in the world did you trade a decent young center like nazr, one of the few players on the whole roster that didnt underachieve this year. im convinced you are trying to collect expensive undersized power forwards as if they were fabrige eggs.
> 
> cursing your existance,
> 
> who.


The Knicks have definately cornered the market on short, stumpy, unathletic PFs. They're stockpiling them like WMDs. Sooner or later, one of them is going to be playing PG.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

The Knicks _did_ get two first round picks.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Kunlun said:


> The Knicks _did_ get two first round picks.


 Both of them from San Antonio, basically the equivalent of a high 2nd rounder except more committed salary.

I have a feeling both these picks will be dealt over the next year.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

27 is young? nazr aint gettin any better, and hes been playing terrible lately. i made a good post about zekes plan in the knicks forum:


> zekes plan hasnt worked perfectly, but you cant expect it to be so easy. he has built a foundation, what direction were we headed in when Layden was here? right now i have a good idea of where were going. Its impossible to get under the cap until Allan Houston expires in a few years (or if zeke trades steph for expiring contracts, and lets tim and penny expire which wont happen). Isiah has only 3-4 players under contract after Houstons deal expires- Marbury, Jamal, Rose, maybe sweets and KT. Until then, were in cap hell. so hes not really making it worse, hes trying to get younger and sometimes you gotta take old bums like rose and taylor to do it. And taylors bad deal does not mean ****, he expires the same year as Houston. we got 4 first round picks for the next two years. the picks isiah gave to phoenix are so well protected, that they wont be given until were actually a good team in like 08-09.
> 
> layden dug us a huge hole, he has the toughest job out of every GM in the nba.


Similar post i made:


> it might look like Zeke is taking on bad deals, and he is, but its not how much they make, its the DURATION of the deals. taylor expires the same year as allan Houston, so his deal does not bother me. Malik Roses contract bothers me, but **** we got 2 first rounders so i dont care. we could probly ship him off for a shorter deal anyways. and we can use those late round picks to try and move up in the draft, maybe move up to the 20th pick, or trade our lottery pick, and both those picks for a top 3 pick....
> 
> SO! unless zeke continues the trend of trading expiring contracts for big names, the knicks will be under the cap in 07-08, where there will be free agent names like LeBron James (which they wont get, i just felt like saying that). ANd if he does trade expiring deals for big contracts, i could give a **** less if he gets another deal like the marbury trade for Tim Thomas' expiring contract like he did with McDyess' expiring deal. Or how the warriors got Baron Davis, or how NY got Jamal Crawford.
> 
> SO say they trade Tim Thomas plus the 2 first rounders they got next season? they could be getting another star to play with Stephon and Jamal and sweetney.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I have a feeling both these picks will be dealt over the next year.


For two more PFs. :wink:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

PennyHardaway said:


> 27 is young? nazr aint gettin any better, and hes been playing terrible lately. i made a good post about zekes plan in the knicks forum:
> 
> 
> Similar post i made:


Nazr is younger than Malik and his contract isn't as bad.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

nazr is younger, his contract isnt as bad and he's taller than 6'7". nazr is not the next patrick ewing i realize this, but he still gave decent production at a premium position. with the unbelievable logjam there is now at PF (sweetney, thomas, thomas, williams, rose, taylor) it will be harder to get minutes for the guys who need minutes (namely ariza and sweetney). now the only way i see how this possibly might make sense is they draft a center, and stern is gonna have to rig another one to get a decent big man this year.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

and just watch nazr average 12 and 10 on 55% in the nba finals. then they'll extend him and he & duncan will live happily ever after


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Whodinee said:


> whats to post? "omg they suck" "wow we're terrible" "anyone down for a hit on allan houston"


 lol he got you there. i been a knick fan for 12 years and i dont even post in there lol.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

nazrs alright, but hes not good enough to not take 2 first rounders for him. especially since we SUCK. when you suck, you build through the draft.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

Tragedy said:


> lol he got you there. i been a knick fan for 12 years and i dont even post in there lol.


it would just depress me, like a court sponsored DUI website or something. although i was happy they won tonight, i dont have league pass so i dont get to see them much, but i went to the bar in my starks jersey. still, bad times to be a knick fan


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I just don't get why you post Knicks stuff on the NBA board though. What's the difference between being depressed on the NBA board or the Knicks board?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> 27 is young? nazr aint gettin any better, and hes been playing terrible lately. i made a good post about zekes plan in the knicks forum:
> 
> 
> Similar post i made:


I don't disagree with your basic premise. The Knicks are so far over the cap that it's become a moot point to even talk about them ever getting under it. Hell, I still think they're paying Herb Williams and Derek Harper's salaries. Free agency will not play a critical role in any potential resurgence the franchise might have. It's all about making the right deals and drafting the right players. So far, the results have been mixed. 

I think the Marbury deal was a good one, despite the fact that the Knicks gave up some young talent. Marbury is a young player and a potential franchise player so I think Isiah had the right idea in making that move. So far, the move has neither backfired nor been a resounding success. I still think it has a chance to succeed, though. 

Unfortunately, the Van Horn deal has not materialized as of yet. Mohammed was just traded for an inferior player and Tim Thomas still hasn't broken out of his 7 year slump. Again, Isiah had the right idea here. Mohammed was a decent big man and could get you a double-double in the East. Thomas was a guy that was still relatively young and so many GMs have made the mistake of believing in him in the past. The problem for Isiah is that Tim Thomas loses value with each franchise that he goes to. I'm not sure that they'll be able to get more than a draft pick for the guy at this point. 

I didn't really like the Sweetney draft pick either. It would be one thing if he were 3-4 inches taller and could play C. He'd have some decent value with his post offense, rebounding skills, and big body. Unfortunately, he's only 6-8, not very athletic, and a bit of a liability on defense. Some people saw Elton Brand when they looked at him. Most saw A Danny Fortsen and I think that description is closer to reality. The Knicks might as well give him a chance since they invested such a high pick in him but I thought it might make more sense to go after a younger, more athletic, higher upside player than Sweetney. The Knicks needed a homerun and they hit a single. I guess we'll just have to see if Sweetney can be more productive with more playing time. I will give Isiah credit for Ariza, though. He looks like he's going to be a very good player. 

The last move that I didn't like was the Crawford deal. It wasn't so much what they were giving up. I just didn't think Jamal was the answer to the Knick's woes at SG. I've never been high on him as a player but I do think he could be effective in certain situations. I didn't really think NY was that situation, though. Clearly, the Knicks needed another top flight player to team with Marbury since Stephon isn't quite an elite player himself. I just didn't like the fit. Marbury is a drive and dish player but Crawford isn't really a catch and shoot player. He's got a decent jumper but he's better with the ball in his hands. Clearly, he's not going to be utilized to his maximum potential because Stephon needs the ball in his hands to be effective as well. He's also a pretty good transition player but the Knicks don't run. Marbury does not actively push the ball up the court and they don't rebound well enough to get fastbreak opportunities. On the other end of the court, he doesn't really bring anything to the floor that Marbury lacks. Stephon isn't a very good defender. Crawford is even worse. Stephon isn't a great rebounder. Crawford is even worse. The Knicks really aren't getting anything out of the SG position that the PG position doesn't give them. That is why I don't like the Crawford move. Isiah was hyping it up as a major acquisition and I just didn't see it. I think he'll have to try again at this psoition. 

As for this current move, I guess the silver lining is that they are going to have a chance to draft more player like Ariza with their 3 first round picks. They did take on quite a bit of salary to do it, though. More importantly, Rose and Taylor are going to take up roster spots unless the Knicks plan to release them. If they don't release them, what becomes of Sweetney? Will he actually get a chance to start and make an impact? What about one of their draft picks? With Kurt Thomas playing C, how much will a young guy actually get to contribute? With most of these picks being in the late 20's, Isiah had better hit on some of the guys. Most second round picks don't stick around for too long. He's also going to have to find a way to make his current players look more attractive. Houston can't be moved anywhere until the final year of his deal. Tim Thomas is in the same boat as it has become well known in league circles that he's a bust. Crawford is making a decent sum of money and there are a handful of perimeter players in the league that are better and make less money. Kurt Thomas is eventually going to hit the wall and his productivity is going to start dropping at some point in the future. He'll be very difficult to move then. I guess the only real trade chips the Knicks have are Ariza and Marbury. I understand that Layden laid the groundwork for the current state of the Knicks but Zeke hasn't exactly rescued the Knicks from mediocrity. He just hasn't buried them any deeper.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Mike Sweetney will average a double double for the rest of the reason, you can quote me on that one. just check his numbers this year game by game. check any game he got more then 15 minutes and hes been really productive. now that hes starting, he will do it.

And kurt is as good as gone this offseason, too many forwards......again.


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

So Tim Thomas is the tallest Knick not named Bruno Sundov?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Bad move, IMO. Nazr was playing pretty well. 

Sweetney has been good recently, too.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

PennyHardaway said:


> 27 is young? nazr aint gettin any better, and hes been playing terrible lately. i made a good post about zekes plan in the knicks forum:
> 
> 
> Similar post i made:


the whole problem with trading expiring contracts is u get somebodys overpaid headache..

you mentioned crawford and marbury do u think it was a coincedence they were both salary dumps?

both are talented players neither player seems to be a winning player..


----------

